# 5 does due middle to end of February



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought while I have a chance I'd post about our girls due next month. Slowly getting closer to kidding season. It's strange since we normally kid either end of Dec or in January. We originally had one that was bred for January but she slipped her pregnancy and may be bred for April instead. The other 2 that were bred were sold.
So we're down to 5 being due next month. I got a random video of the girls eating their 'lunch' today. 

First up, Aspen - due 2/14 - almost 3yo, 2nd pregnancy (miss embarrassing/nasty butt) 
Then Magna - due 2/25 - almost 4yo, 3rd pregnancy
Willow - due 2/22 - just turned 3yo - 2nd pregnancy (paint doe on backside of hayfeeder)
Harmony - due 2/17 - oldest, almost 6yo, 5th pregnancy - eating from the green bucket on the ground
Jazzy - 4yo in spring - possibly bred for end of April (paint doe at the round hay feeder)
Mindy - due 2/23 - almost 4yo - 3rd pregnancy (last doe in video)






Aspen is a mess, I've clipped her long tail hair and was using Vaseline but it just made it all worse, so next chance I get with some help I'll wash her up and bring out the clippers, until then we are doing diaper rash ointment in the evenings as she is a bear to work with on her rear end. She is huge this pregnancy, last year she had triplet bucks, so I am thinking she is going to have multiples again. 
So far everyone seems to be doing well and if you notice crusty faces, they love their protein tub lol

For the first time ever we used homebred bucks that my daughter raised and showed over the summer. Our does are basically from 2 families, Jazz and Magna are from the same her and have the same sire. The other girls are homebreds that go back to our first fullblood doe in 2012.

Harmony and Aspen are bred to Danny Boy (Jazzy's triplet that my daughter bottle raised), very competitive last summer in all his shows, so proud of my daughter and working so hard to raise him up  We sold him a few months ago.


















Magna and Willow (and Jazzy) are bred to Maverick (Aspen's dapple paint son) He gets the dappled color from Aspen's sire the late, great Copper Still (Ennobled). Willow is far enough out on paper that I felt we could breed her to him. I'm not sure we'll get any color from either of the does, but they do have color in their genetics so we'll see. I'm sure they'll pop out traditionals lol









Maverick as a baby showing the color on his other side









Mindy is bred to Huckleberry (he's out of Magna's full, younger sister who is solid red). I loved this guy and wanted to breed him to at least 1 doe.










That hair on his face is a trademark. Someone at a show this summer wanted to cut and shape it and I said nope.... it stays, don't care how goofy it might have looked I loved it and if a judge wanted to judge that patch of hair, that was their problem not mine lol










Just to make this post longer...lol Here is a random video this morning of the young does when I kicked them out of the barn for the day and filled the outside hay feeder. 5 of these are from our Dec and Mar kiddings and 2 of them are does we recently purchased - the one with the ear tag is one we purchased, the other we purchased is hiding in the back corner in the video. All the homebred girls have same sire as we just had one back last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great! Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love that hair too!! Nice looking bunch. Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just A bunch of Gorgeous Goats! Glad to see them again. Thanks for shareing!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always look forward to your kidding threads every year! I can’t wait to see what stunning babies you have this year!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful girls! Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Your boys are just beautiful. I love Huckleberry's hair-do, it's perfect!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreicate it  I'm starting to get a bit anxious after seeing so many friends posting pictures on FB and coming on here! This time last year we had something like 12 kids from 5 mamas on the ground and 3 of them were living in my house lol!
We have so much to do to get ready though. Eventually when the girls get closer we'll move them to the newer barn, there is a lounging area in the back and stalls in the front.  We use it as a kidding & show barn. The young does are currently in there and Maverick stays in a stall at night until he catches his ride to his new home.
Since we tore the stalls out of the old barn and never did get to revamp it, I have to figure out how I am going to do things in there. I can set up 3 stalls where Mindy and Jazzy are at - those 3 doorways have doors with latches, and against the back walls behind Willow I have 2 panels that are cut to divide into 3 stalls. My daughter has some that we plan to start prepping to show this spring/summer, so they will need a show ration whereas the other girls and Jazzy don't' need all the extras. Once Maverick leaves I am also hoping to work on making the buck shelter better for the winter, fixing the pen which is now officially mud - I want to move the panels around and sometime around kididng time we'll start looking for a new young buck. So it will definitely be a busy time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh very excited to see the kids!! As always I LOVE Maverick! Such a stunning boy!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gorgeous herd!  Looks like some of them already got the prego waddle going on! Happy kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All beautiful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They are brats. Today they looked bigger to me and I was like whoa...what happened girls? lol. Of course... I had an appt this morning and went to get feed (45 minutes away), came home and Willow is standing in front the old barn and Aspen was inside the new barn looking for trouble. My son didn't lock the gate to the main pen when he put Maverick out into his daytime pen. UGH. Aspen is our resident weirdo so I do worry about her eating something out of the trash since it was knocked over. so hopefully these dummies are fine. I'm just shocked that Mindy didn't join them! She is usually the resident Houdini!

We're dropping down to the coldest temps of the season tomorrow, a high of 25 and low 10. YUCK. I worry about the goats as I know this will be a shock to them. We're also expecting our first snow of the season so it will be fun trying to keep water thawed the next couple of days. Saturday we should be back up to 45 degrees.

I keep seeing my friends posting pictures of babies and kidding stories on FB, makes me anxious and nervous too as it's been crazy for many so far. I assisted one friend about a month ago and could not get those kids out no matter how I tried, ended up needing a vet and was a very hard pull. So I'm praying our girls don't give us any scares like that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got around 5" or more of snow yesterday, so the girls spent the day locked in their barn enjoying their hay. It got really cold last night but they seemed to do well. We've had a very mild winter, so having a high in the 20s yesterday, low around 10 last night was worrisome. 
Around lunchtime I took my camera out for a few minutes to try and grab some random pictures of the goats, only got a few of the mamas as it was cold and had to get things done in the barn. 
I went into the mama's pen, didn't lock the gate, so naturally Mindy checked it and snuck out. I locked it and went after her, and of course she went straight to the other barn to the stall where we keep the feed. She searched everywhere and finally stopped in front of one can, so I opened the lid and let her have a few bites of grain. I had a few cookies left in the cookie jar so I put some in a bucket for her, looked up and the young does were all standing on the pen and gate staring lol. 
Got her out of the barn, closed the doors and walked back to the other barn calling her. Nope, she wasn't coming. She protested. She wanted more cookies. There is no such thing as a few with her. So we argued, then she walked off towards the side porch because she knows the cookies are kept over there....so... I took the camera in and grabbed a bag of cookies lol






























Arguing with me (or as a friend said she was laughing at me lol)



















Before Mindy went to the house I did let the other girls out in the back yard since they didnt' want to venture out into their pen today. 
Magna, Willow, Jazzy, Aspen and Harmony in the back.









Magna 









Willow









Aspen (Can you see how wide she is? OMG Aspen....)










Harmony was kind of scary coming out of the barn licking her lips lol









I took another random video of them in the barn. Aspen is still a nasty mess, it's supposed to warm up into the 40s tomorrow, so I'm hoping to finally get that yuck off her sides and do a better trim job. Wish us luck,we'll need it.
Oh of course video starts with Mindy the minion or should I say the bully trying to bully Aspen out of the bucket of hay, so I had to put her back over where she normally eats. Willow is usually the one that gets bullied out of things, so I usually put the bucket over there for her. 
Magna is the sweetheart, I love how she stops eating when I pet her - before I even touch her she just stands there waiting. Harmony even let me pet her face which she is usually not one that likes her face touched She is getting huge as well, but she is one i just can not gauge a number of kids with for sure as she is easy to fool us.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol it doesn’t look like the snow bothered them one bit! 
They all are looking good and very prego now!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol it doesn’t look like the snow bothered them one bit!
> They all are looking good and very prego now!!


Thanks! Thankfully it doesn't seem to bother them much  The little girls are the ones that are dramatic, I had to really convince 2 of them to step out of the barn and another wouldn't walk through the snow, she had to run lol
They still have 5-6 weeks to go and honestly not sure how Aspen is going to go another month, she is so huge and miserable. Planning to clean her up today, need thoughts and prayers that she doesn't run us through any walls in the process lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

amazing mamas, goodluck and waiting to see the babies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I always LOVE your pics of your beautiful herd!!! Best wishes, they should give you some gorgeous babies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww everyone looks beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are a little over 3 weeks out before Aspen is due. She is so miserable, I am starting to keep a close eye on her and will start checking ketones this evening as I don't want to wait until she is in trouble to take action. She's eating good, but will not stand up for herself so I worry about her getting enough hay, we have 2 hayfeeders that are separated, and I put some in feed tubs separated around the barn so hopefully she can eat 'somewhere.' I'm starting to give her a little feed in the mornings as she isn't eating as much of the alfalfa pellets like the others. Despite me cleaning up her rear end a week ago, she is a nasty, pee stained mess. She's huge for her smaller frame. 
I'm hoping to keep them in the old barn for another couple of weeks if possible so we can at least all get over Covid and get a few things done before moving them. 

They went from barely touching their protein/molasses tub to the last couple of weeks devouring it. A few of them have it all over their faces and it's so funny. Add in they scratch/itch a spot on their body and get it on their coats, they all look ridiculous lol. I picked them up a new tub today. We use the Goatlyx tubs.
My cell phone camera is lousy, but here are some pics from the other day.

Mindy the minion... she is even getting a molasses ring on her chest from leaning against the edge of the tub lol. She's a mess.









Awww she's smiling for the camera!









Harmony trying to look cute and innocent, but I can see her naughtiness in her eyes (ha)









Mindy is getting a good udder coming in - I tell her she has a Tomboy udder, but she is a milk machine and raised triplet boys last year so I am not complaining. I'm hoping for twins this year, I won't let her raise triplets 2 years in a row as I just feel it's tough on them (I don't want them tearing up her teats).










Aspen - I feel so bad for her,that belly is just so big... pictures don't do it justice.









Mindy and Aspen. 










Magna on left, Mindy on right and Willow is closest to the camera. Willow is getting deep but doesn't look as wide. Thinking twins again this year. 









Terrible pics, but with being sick and the weather being cold I just haven't been able to get anything decent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're at just under 3 weeks today until Aspen is due! Poor girl is so big and such a mess, but so far she seems to be doing great. I wish there was more I could do for her girl parts, because of the leaky bladder, but so far nothing helps, she HATES to be messed with so I'm trying the leave her alone and watch at the moment. She WILL be getting a butt bath after she kids though, whew...
Yesterday after feeding, Mindy opened the unlocked door and let herself and the others out into the back yard, which we don't mind at all, there just isn't anything for them to do or graze on. 
Mindy makes me laugh, she was trying to be a bully to Magna because Magna was too close to her, these girls eat together and are always near each other and Magna just puts up with her lol.
Mindy of course was expecting cookies and thankfully my husband had listened to me prior to the video and brought them out a bag 
If they are slow and miserable in pregnancy, you can't tell when the cookies come out lol. I love how they all try to tell us they want cookies, Aspen was chewing on my coat hood drawstring, Magna came over to give me 'that' look. Harmony is a slacker in late pregnancy and doesn't go out of her way to do anything, so for her to join the party and just stand there waiting expectantly was funny. 

OMG though...look at their dirty, protein tub faces...makes me laugh every time I see them. I feel like I need to be going out with baby wipes to clean up their toddler faces lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are pretty does.

Huge is an understatement, LOL 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such a beautiful group of does! I love Maverick’s flash!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I call them our misfit herd lol They were out grazing at lunchtime when I went out to clean out hay feeders and give some fresh hay & water. There just isn't much to graze on this time of year, but they were happy to be out and about then come back to full hay feeders. The young does are the opposite, they are not happy with my decision to lock them out of the other barn, you know because they don't have hay in the run in shelter  I wonder what they will do when we have to move them to the old barn where the mamas are at? They might be out by the fence holding up signs protesting animal abuse...lol.

I've been so stressed trying to figure out how or where to start on getting things done around here. I was hoping to work on things today, but have had no energy thanks to trying to get over this darn virus. I'm just congested, nose is very sensitive - always feeling like I want to sneeze and then pours like a river, so I know it could be much worse and I could feel worse. On top of that I have been procrastinating going to the grocery store all morning. I need to go. I wanted to just do an online order, BUT, had a big issue with Paypal last week that is getting resolved - someone hacked into my paypal card and racked up a bunch of $$ with 2 purchases, and naturally Paypal is taking their sweet time addressing this. They allowed the amount to forward to my bank account and overdraft. Bank is taking care of it and funds should be returned, but kind of hard to do anything with it until then, so no online grocery orders to save my laziness. UGH. Let me say though that this was very frustrating, because the $$ I had in my bank was actually supposed to be withdrawn and put up to help pay for a new buck, so yeah, it was definitely frustrating and stressful.




KY Goat Girl said:


> Such a beautiful group of does! I love Maverick’s flash!


Thanks! We love him! He's such a good boy! He recently went to his new home way out in the northwest so he is very much missed. His dam is bred back nearly the same way so it'll be interesting to see if she can throw any more dapples. I would love to get a nice doe kid from her, but I know that is toooooo much to ask and I'm sure she'll have triplet bucks again lol.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re prego waddles are so cute! Bless their hearts! They sure like they’re cookies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're a couple of weeks out from Aspen being due. The girls are starting to get miserable. Aspen is definitely over it, poor thing is such a yucky mess. 
Magna was so cute, she came over by Willow, stuck her head out and demanded scratches and a slight snuggle. She is just so sweet. Mindy could have cared less, she just wanted out because you know, I was a bad mom and came to 'see' them before I came to feed them. So she wanted to go to the other barn and raid the feed stall lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww man! I didn’t know you sold Maverick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww man! I didn’t know you sold Maverick.


I would have loved to keep him, but he is related to too many of our does and just wouldn't be worth maintaining him to only breed to a couple of does. Aspen is his mom and the buck she is bred to has same sire as Maverick, and his dam is Jazzy who is a paint, so... it'll be fun to see if her sire's dapple genetics can come through again.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, the girls are HUGE! Of course I’m used to looking at my nigies so anyone bigger looks ginormous lol. They look fantastic. Poor Aspen she does look miserable.
i can’t wait till the kids start showing up. I hope you get feeling better soon, that virus can really wipe you out. Now that my craziness is about over I can start stalking your thread...yay😊🤗😁🥰


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, the girls are HUGE! Of course I’m used to looking at my nigies so anyone bigger looks ginormous lol. They look fantastic. Poor Aspen she does look miserable.
> i can’t wait till the kids start showing up. I hope you get feeling better soon, that virus can really wipe you out. Now that my craziness is about over I can start stalking your thread...yay😊🤗😁🥰


Thank You! Yes I am finally feeling much better, but still not back to sleeping all that well just yet, but I'm getting there. I was so relieved to come on and see your herd have all recovered! How scary this has been for you! I worked the last 4 days and it was exhausting as people flooded the store and our dept with orders, so it was hard for me to get on here much. Thankfully I am down to 4 days a week next week and I was told the week after next I'd be at what I want - 3 days. I requested a few days off after that, but it's just so hard to know when these girls might kid, I think just working 3 days a week/6 hour shifts would hopefully work.

We're a week and a half out for Aspen and 2 weeks out for Harmony.  Poor girls are definitely getting miserable. Aspen is just so big for her little self and she just keeps pushing along. With the crazy weather I'll be checking ketones tomorrow to keep an eye on that, so far so good. I know the girls are going to be miserable being locked in the barn tomorrow thanks to the icy weather we are getting tonight. Harmony loves to be outside and likes to go over to the vacant buck shelter and hang out since we have that pen partially taken down right now. 

Here's a video from 2 days ago when the weather was really nice and near 60 degrees of Aspen. It's hard for her to go to the back now where Mindy and Harmony were at, so she stopped when she hit a muddy area and just stood there deciding if it was worth it, then she saw me and knew I was putting hay in the barn. Poor girl was definitely hoofing it to get back over to the barn area. She's been doing great so far as far as active, eating, etc. 
I hope to get them moved to the other barn sometime between Sun and Tues. I need to get my camera's set up, and young does out of there so I can clean out the stalls and start getting them ready.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... Aspen tested Moderate for Ketones this evening  I'm so bummed. She hasn't been the healthiest looking IMO all fall/winter and with that big belly she has been on my radar. I worried about the way she was walking Tues, but she had been eating good and doing well. We had planned to move our mama's to the kidding barn on Sunday after we clean out the old barn and arrange it for the young does. Tonight, the kidding barn is full... 3 young does in their stalls, Aspen in a stall, and 4 mama's are in the back lounging area. Tomorrow my daughter and I can work on the old barn and setting it up so we can move the other 3 does over there (they are stalled at night and during bad weather as they may be shown this summer).
Aspen was definitely sore on her feet today, still eating a little here and there, stalling her I am able to put a variety of feed and a couple types of hay in front of her and keep tabs on what she is eating. I made a drench with pumpkin, cream corn, Power Punch, a little Dyne, Oral CMPK, probiotics and little bit of brown sugar for tonight. She started to eat it out of the bowl, but I think she doesn't like the Power Punch. Hopefully she pulls through, for a few more days and we'll induce her. Last year she did this and we gave her the drench (minus the Power Punch) and she pulled out of it completely and delivered triplet bucks. So fingers crossed this time. 
I am just so beside myself though. Seems like everything we try we still end up having one with toxemia. Now I worry about the others because Harmony, Mindy and Magna all look like they could be carrying multiples. 

We had been giving them a little bit of feed in the evenings, not much through pregnancy, along with grass hay, and a little alfalfa hay. Started them on some alfalfa pellets in the mornings and upped that to 1 large cup each a day (the old hard plastic coke cups). Then increased feed in the evenings about 2 weeks ago. They have been getting alfalfa hay 2x a day and have a molasses tub that they have eaten on really well. The only thing I can think is I should have started feed in the mornings and offering a little more alfalfa pellets in the evening as well since the alfalfa hay is stemmy and not the best quality, but it's what we have access to right now, or introduced BOSS and Beet Pulp as well as grain in the mornings. You'd think after all these years I'd be able to get beyond these issues 
Last fecal on everyone was good, but I am going to check fecals tomorrow. Eyelids are good so I hadn't been worried about that.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw man! I’m sorry about Aspen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aw man! I’m sorry about Aspen.


Thanks! Hopefully the treatment brings down her ketones. I'll be on a 'check every 12 hour' routine. I just felt so bad having to move goats around tonight, I wanted to do it during the day Sunday so they could get adjusted to the changes before dark. The 4 little girls who normally stay in the back of the kidding/show barn were not happy  I wish I had some of those battery operated night lights to put in the old barn for them to help ease their anxiety. I may pick up something to use tomorrow night if they are still scared. Jazzy is in with them so they at least have 1 adult, but I know she is going to stress not having the other girls with her. Goats are never easy lol.

I have consulted with a friend about feeding routine as she has a lot of success with her herd, and we will start trying what she does for next year and see if that helps to avoid issues. Tomorrow I am going to pick up some sweet feed and whole corn and start adding that in to their pelleted feed. The pelleted feed IMO just isn't enough for these girls in late pregnancy, they really need to have the sweet feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope Aspen does just fine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, I’m so sorry Aspen is having issues. I’m glad to hear you’re feeling better finally. Power punch has PG in it which burns the throat. I prefer using magic with the canned pumpkin and canned creamed sweet corn blended in. Maybe if you took out the power punch she’d eat it better. I hope she comes around so you don’t have induce. 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Aspen. 🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh geez, I’m so sorry Aspen is having issues. I’m glad to hear you’re feeling better finally. Power punch has PG in it which burns the throat. I prefer using magic with the canned pumpkin and canned creamed sweet corn blended in. Maybe if you took out the power punch she’d eat it better. I hope she comes around so you don’t have induce. 🤞


I agree, I gave it to her initially just to try to work on those Ketones. Yesterday I did the drench without the Power Punch and added in some Karo Syrup. She will eat about 4-5oz. of the mix on her own, then we have to drench the rest. 

I haven't been able to get a fecal done, but that is on the agenda today just to make sure there isn't anything going on there. My daughter and I spent much of yesterday morning running 'goat' errands. We were at 4 different farm stores in 2 towns, this one has this feed, that one has that, shavings, stuff for Aspen, etc.
I bought some Kalmbach 16% sweet feed which our girls loved last year while nursing, so we are starting to mix that into their feed as well as whole corn. Hopefully prevent this from happening with the others if they are carrying multiples. 

Aspen's ketones were at small amount last night and my daughter said same this morning. I had to work this morning so my husband had to help her take care of the goats. It's beautiful out today, and should get into the mid to upper 40s, so I am hoping to get my barn cameras installed today and have a bunch of other stuff I need to do out in the barns. 
Late, late breakfast (brunch lol) in my little air oven, then I seriously need an hour nap before I can conquer any outdoor stuff. 

Here is a very short, random video yesterday morning of some of the girls. Harmony was mad at me and went outside lol. We tried to leave Jazzy with the young does, but since they were bullying her, she is staying with the mama's. She is stalled next to Aspen at night for the time being. This barn is really only big enough for the 5 does we have kidding, but I'll make it work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aspen is hanging in there, not sure what caused this  Her fecal last night was good, didn't see anything that should be an issue. She loves the drench and that is pretty much all she wants to eat now besides hay, although earlier today she nibbled on some grain with the others. 
Her ketones had gone down to small amount, but were back up to moderate this afternoon  I've not had them go back up after starting drenching so I am concerned. We were giving her the drench 2x a day, but she isn't eating much feed stuff at all, so I'm guessing that could be why. We are going to increase to 4x a day. She loves the drench and will eat about 4-7oz. of it on her own and we drench the rest. I notice tonight watching her on camera that she is not laying down, her belly has dropped and she just can not get comfortable. I feel so awful for her. 
I told my husband that my gut feeling is to induce her tonight or very early in the morning. I know better than to second guess that feeling, so we will either induce her at 10pm tonight or 5am tomorrow. Preferably if we can keep her going I would rather her not kid during the middle of the night Wed morning, and try aim for Wed during the day as it will be in the mid 50s. The babies would be 5 days early.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

5 days early would be 145? I’m assuming you had counted 150 days since she is a Boer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> 5 days early would be 145? I’m assuming you had counted 150 days since she is a Boer.


Boer goat gestation is 155 days, but not uncommon for them to go a little early or late, so general rule over the years that I've heard is they can go 5 days early or 5 days late. We've had them go 5 days late before. Usually no more than 1-2 days early. But with Aspen having toxemia, it can definitely affect babies, so being prepared is the big thing.
I want to say most standard breeds are about the same and smaller breeds are the 150 with many going around day 145? I could be wrong

We induced Aspen at 6am this morning. She is doing okay, she wasn't happy in the stall, just couldn't get comfortable so I had my son let her out last night when he gave her the drench so she could rest better, she likes to lay near the V shaped feeder. I have cameras up to keep an eye on things, although if we let her stay with the mama's tonight, I'll have to move one of the cameras to get a better view.
So she could kid anywhere between 6am-4pm tomorrow. Praying for a smooth kidding and hopefully babies all live. I work in the morning and let my manager know what is going on. So I am planning to go in at 3am, and we'll see how she is from there, I can check her on my phone, my daughter will be up and here between 5a-7a and my son leaves at 8a, so my plan is to leave at 7-8a. Hopefully she goes at the usual 32 hour mark, so I can at least get some rest. It is supposed to be nice last I checked, in the mid 50s. 

She was nibbling on grain off and on through the night as I keep feed free choice now for the mama's as nobody is really excited about it and come/go from the feeders. During the day I keep alfalfa pellets instead, as Jazzy is out with them and doesn't need the extra feed just yet. Lunch time I offer a little feed and give Aspen some drench. 
I've been up since 5:30 this morning and have errands to run today, need to find more Colostrum replacer if we need it as I only have 4 packets of the sav a kid left and TSC apparently quit selling it which is a shame. I was going to order more, but I know our feed store has the Land o'lakes goat colostrum replacer so if need be I'll drive down there later to get it if no one else around here has sav a kid or Land o'Lakes brand.
I still have 4 loads of laundry to fold, floors to vacuum and need to clean the kidding barn today - amazing how much mama's pee vs. the young does lol.
Oh, and I have to separate 2 of the young does at night because apparently, they don't like each other any more and one I need weight on is getting the brunt end of it. OH GOATS.....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ll come vacuum your floors for you!  and clean the kidding stalls! Those are some of my favorite chores. I think they are relaxing. 🤷‍♀️ Maybe I’m just weird? 

Good luck with Aspen!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope things go well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ll come vacuum your floors for you!  and clean the kidding stalls! Those are some of my favorite chores. I think they are relaxing. 🤷‍♀️ Maybe I’m just weird?
> 
> Good luck with Aspen!


Aww Thanks so much I appreciate that  I did get the floors vacuumed...about an hour ago lol. Barn didn't get cleaned, but it isn't horrible, so it can wait until tomorrow. I let my daughter go to her friends after school and go to a school basketball game with her friends. So it was just me and my husband doing evening chores.
I did 3 hours of errands, so laundry is still on the couch lol.

Aspen had a good day from what I could tell. All the girls went up front to soak up the sun and a few made trips back to the barn to eat and also ate some of the hay I put in the run in shelter near where they were at. When we went out to feed she was eating hay and got in the feeder to eat with the others. I opted to not stall her as I think she does better with the others at feeding time. We have 2 feeders on either side of the barn. In fact I think she ate enough that she didn't want her late afternoon drench. She did eat all of her drench on her own at lunch time (around 6oz., we give more morning & evening). 
So I am relieved that she looks so much better. I know that the Dex must have really helped. 

I am heading to bed so I can get up for work at 2am, I am definitely dreading it as I know I won't sleep well wanting to check the camera's despite knowing it will probably be late morning at the earliest as she didn't seem close at all, ligaments were still firm. She looked more uncomfortable though this evening so I definitely think she is feeling it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aspen is doing good, she is getting closer! I haven't been out to the barn at all. Had to get up at 2am for work, make her drench and be to work at 3am. It was a slow day, very few orders and I ended up leaving at 6:30am --- I seriously COULD have had the day off! Ugh. I did NOT sleep well last night, not worrying about Aspen as I knew she wouldn't go through the night, but I think I slept for about 2 hours. I took a 45 minute nap this morning when I got home. Decided I'd head out to the barn late this morning since my daughter fed everyone before school, so I went to McD's to grab coffee and a breakfast sandwich lol. Not the best breakfast, but better than a bowl of cereal, because I am not cooking this morning! 

She's been up and down, positioning kids and a few minutes ago she let out a little groan type Baaa so I definitely think she's getting closer. I'm getting ready to go bed down a double stall with wasted hay for her to kid in - so glad we hadn't put in the divider for that as it will give her plenty of room to move around. I need to be able to let the others out as I know they want to go outside. It's cloudy, which is a bummer, but at least it's not freezing cold. I wish I could share video and pictures off of the camera but can't figure out how to get them to save where I can share them on my phone, need to figure that out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is getting closer. Hopefully does it when you are home.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You! She is getting very close, I moved her into the double stall which she didn't want me to leave her, but she is laying down and every now and then yells, grunting and groaning, so hopefully she starts pushing soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow. Ihope Aspen has an easy delivery & healthy kids. Sorry I dont get notifications on alot of what Im following. I just found this today. Youve been through alot. I hope you got some rest. Ill be physically pulling up thos thread so I can keep up. 
Ive told Admin and nothing gets fixed about the notifications on peoples listings.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just checking in, I figured she was close. Yay Aspen...show us those doelings you’re hiding. Praying she has an event free easy kidding and her mom gets an afternoon nap🐐🤞😉


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just getting a chance to get on here, whew. Long day!

Aspen had quads! 2 of each. Everyone is doing fine so far. Babies are finally in the warming barrel to finish drying and warm up. I'll post more later after we finish and I can get cleaned up lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! Glad she doing well! They are adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! I would have guessed trips! They all look big and healthy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They sure are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh wow! Way to go Aspen! They're so adorable, I just love boer babies they’re so big and with those long ears I just want to cuddle them. Congratulations 😁🥰🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How is Aspen doing? I’m sure she feels a little better not carrying around 30-40 extra pounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I am at my computer now where I can write a book (lol) vs being on my phone earlier and covered in birthing fluids - not kidding about that at all lol!
So far everyone is doing good. Aspen is exhausted, she is still trying to pass placenta as she definitely has a lot of it. Despite being sore and tired she is doing great with the babies. We left all 4 on her to get colostrum, but tomorrow we'll pull 2 and start them on the bottle. They are very active and are eating machines. We tried to nurse them and put them in their heating barrel and they just pop right back out lol. 
Aspen ate some feed, drank around a gallon of water and ate some hay off and on, we also gave her some of the stuff we were drenching her to try and get some energy and calories into her. Now she just needs to pass placenta and rest!

She was very vocal, yelling through labor, so I checked her some time after 12pm/close to 1pm and she was about 3 fingers. I checked her an hour later and nearly fully dilated, but the first baby wasn't up against the cervix. So I massaged a couple of times and got her open enough that I went in and her water broke - it sprayed out all over my legs lol. 
First baby didn't want to come out, I think she could have been stuck and that was why Aspen couldn't get her to progress into position. Once I pulled her, Aspen worked on her for a few minutes then laid down and had the boys. Then she decided to have another girl. The girls are LOUD lol to the point I had to turn the sound off on the camera. 
They are all up and exploring around mom right now, I love watching them on the camera. I'll go out again in a little while to ensure there is still milk for them as I really hope she can swing the care for them tonight so I can try to rest a bit before taking on 2 of them, selfish I know, but I am mentally and physically spent for tonight.

I hope to get better pictures soon, wish my phone took better quality!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hopefully she will pass her placenta soon! Glad the babies are all active and healthy. Do you have in mind which two you are going to pull?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh I bet she feels better just being lighter! I hope she keeps feeling better for you. You made the right call with her and I’m so happy it worked out perfectly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you KY Goat Girl & Jessica. So far everyone is doing well. I went out about 1:30am to check them, they seemed fine, just shivering after they had been out of the barrel so I put sweaters on them. 
She still hasn't passed placenta. I tied it up a little but may need to tie it up a little better. 
If she doesn't pass it before my husband leaves for work I'll have him give her some oxytocin. I just hope we don't have to go that route. Tomorrow I'll give her copper bolus, deworm her and I totally spaced giving them all selenium. Whew, who knew baby goats were so much work? Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good call checking her when you did, I’m sure you made Aspens job easier getting the last three out. She was probably worn out trying to get the first to progress. I hope she’s dropped her placenta by now. I hope you get some rest and then you’ll be able to take more pictures of those sweet quads😊😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness Big &Healthy Quads! So glad Aspen is doing so well. Thats alot of Babies to carry around. She needs a paid in full Vacation!🤪 You did great! By the sounds of it, it would gave been hard on her. Good Job on your working with her! They are gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, so glad everyone is ok.

The kids are adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it  it was a very busy day in the barn and I'm exhausted and getting ready to go to bed as I work in the morning. 
Aspen was having trouble getting placenta out. I kept tying it up and eventually flushed her uterus. It eventually broke or came out, she was licking the fresher parts before I could get out there, so I don't know if she retained any. We started LA200 and gave her some banamine. 

Babies are doing good, I believe one girl was constipated with meconium as she was slightly hunched and shivering but belly felt okay, so I gave her a warm soapy enema and she seemed fine after that.

My husband and daughter will pull the boys tonight so we can get them on the bottle. I did supplement colostrum replacer today with all of them as they were very hungry this morning. Aspen has pretty good milk supply for being so sick. 
She went out with the mamas for a while to eat some feed at feeding time and walk around. She definitely perks up for cookies. 

I'll try to get pics and video tomorrow. 

Harmony is due in a week and very dramatic as usual. She's definitely miserable and huge.
Mindy is big for her size as well, she has been doing a lot of sitting like a dog.

Some random pics of Harmony and Mindy.
Harmony wasn't planning to step off into the mud. Pic of her laying down and walking away.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol oh Harmony! What a beautiful funny girl.
Im so happy Aspen and babies are doing good. I only induced once before but was warned that it’s super common for the does to take some time before that milk will come in and drop. I found that to be true with mine. But quads is a lot so I would also be pulling them too but she should get better with the milk in a few days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are huge!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Harmony is definitely the drama queen, she is just so funny! She acts like she hates the world, but the minute you come to give her scratches she is all about that. On top of that her thick winter coat is the type that EVERYTHING sticks to, so she is even more itchy and looks even more ridiculous lol. She is starting to stain and get a nasty rear end, but does this every year, ugh. She just gets to the point when she is laying down she doesn't get up to pee, I feel like I should put a diaper on her big butt lol.

Aspen seems to be feeling a little better today. We'll probably do 1 more dose of Banamine this evening when she gets her LA200 and then no more after that. I am going to give her Copper and deworm her after while. We still have not weighed the babies! The scale was in the barn last night but we just didn't have time to do it  
My husband and daughter pulled the 2 boys into their stall last night to start bottle feeding. The smallest is doing great on the bottle and he is so super cute! The other one I think is doing okay on the bottle, he sleeps a lot so I will be keeping an eye on him. I am planning to give him an enema when I go out again, just as a precaution.
The girls are starting to really get active and were all over the stall this morning. We left Aspen in the double stall, but I honestly want to move her before Harmony kids so Harmony can have the bigger space as she is a bigger doe. But I didn't want to put her next to the boys with us trying to transition them to bottle life.

A friend told me to offer the pregnant does peanuts, I tried that this morning and they won't touch them. They are the ones in the shell. I even opened the shell and put some in a couple of does mouths and nope, they wanted no part of it. Brats. 

I'm going to go take another nap in a few minutes as I had to work for a while this morning. I was supposed to work 3a-10a, but I was just so physically and mentally spent from lack of sleep this week that I left at 6am (we didn't have a lot of orders otherwise I would have stayed a little longer). It's going to be a beautiful day with highs around 60. Tomorrow mid 30s - ugh. But I see a lot of 40s and 50s when I looked at the extended forecast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I still haven't been able to get good pictures of the babies. I wish my cell phone took better pics! I hoped to get my camera out yesterday, but was so busy, then the wind got crazy despite being warm, I just didn't want to keep the front doors open (for camera lighting) and have the babies in the draft. 
They are all doing well and the boys have adjusted to being bottle brats  They are so precious! The girls are getting spunky and Aspen seems to feel a little better, still not eating feed much, but eats hay. I let her out with the mama's when the babies are sleeping so she can eat hay, mingle and stretch her legs, although she is in a big stall (2 stalls/divier removed).
The boys are on whole milk recipe and we are feeding them every 4 hours. They are piggies eating 5 ounces at a time and still acting hungry! We weighed them yesterday and they were all 7lbs! I'm starting to second guess the bathroom scale lol! I have my daughter stand on it with babies, then subtract her weight, once they are too big we use the big scale, it's just a pain to bring out this time of year as it's heavy and not stored in the barn.

I managed to get a few cell phone pics and video, random stuff, still nothing of Aspen's girls, but we will work on that today! They are adorable.

Early afternoon I'd let Aspen out, then put her back in her stall, sat down in stall to attempt pics and visit with the girls, I heard the gate open in the back - realized I left it unlocked. Get up and come out to find Mindy standing at the feed stall gate, it was closed and she was not happy she couldn't get in there. When she gets in there she stands, waits, and expects cookies lol. So of course I had to give them cookies. 









Mindy a little while later, she is so cute when she sits like this. Due in 11 days.









Harmony is just over it....lol. Due in 5 days










I need to get better pics of Magna and Willow.

Here is a video of Aspen's boys yesterday evening. My daughter was in the stall visiting with them. Their 'Grandma' Jazzy (sire's mother) sleeps in the stall next to them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aspen is doing a little better, still not eating feed very well, but she is eating hay and loves the Alfalfa pellets and some horse cookies I bought them the other day at TSC, I wasn't sure they would like them and they love them 

The bathroom scale was wrong on weights as I had suspected, I didn't think they could all be the same weight! We'll have to find a square stepping stone to put under the scale vs. a thick piece of plywood (we have stall mats in our barn & barn aisle so have to put something under it to use the scales).
The biggest doe & buck weighed 9lbs yesterday, and the smaller ones were 7.6 and 8.6lbs. So I would guess at birth they were 6-8lbs. at the least, which is what she had last year in her triplet boys. But... she kidded on time last year, these littles weren't due until today!

We brought out the big scale yesterday so we went ahead and weighed everyone.... thought I'd share the weights... I am always fascinated by how much they started out with vs their kidding weights. Although Willow, Mindy and Magna still have 8-11 days.

Pre Breeding weight Weight 2/13/22
Harmony 2/17 191.6lbs 246.0lbs.
Willow 2/22 149.2lbs 216.4lbs
Mindy 2/23 160.6lbs 226.6lbs
Magna 2/25 188.6lbs 265.4lbs

This is the one that worries me....
Jazzy is due around 4/26 I believe, bred Thanksgiving day (8.23 she was 197.2lbs), yesterday she already weighed in at 234.4lbs. We are trying to keep her out of extra feed, but this girl eats....eats....eats lol She gets a tiny bit of leftover in the mama's feeders when I clean them out in the mornings before I let her out of her night time stall. She gets 1 large cup (about 1lb.) in the evenings and some alfalfa pellets, then access to alfalfa hay. She is a short doe, stocky and can usually get fat on air (her daughter is the same way lol).

Here's a video I took from one of the barn camera's last night of my daughter after she finished feeding Aspen's boys. She is so in love with them, I love it so much  If I posted this on FB she'd probably kill me, so I'll just share here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The quads are a week old today and doing great!  It's supposed to be in the 60s today so I am hoping I can finally get some decent pictures of them later. 

Harmony is due tomorrow and looking like she may decide to go tomorrow. She is such a drama queen. She loves to be scratched especially the area near her tail ligaments - gets dirt/debris stuck in her thick, woolly coat and gets itchy. She doesn't want me to touch that spot now. Udder definitely isn't ready. She doesn't have the most beautiful udder, it does hang fairly low, but she always has great milk supply for babies. She could raise 3 if I'd let her, but won't let her as she has 2 teats. 

Mindy is absolutely miserable, my poor baby, she is due in 7 days and there is just no way she is making it IMO. She is doing good as far as eating, and being active. She sits like a dog, and likes to lay out flat. I noticed this morning she has a bit of a rectal prolapse going on, she didn't even have that with her triplets last year who were fairly good size for her. So I'm definitely worried about a lot of baby. I am planning ot induce her Fri morning as I am off work all weekend.

Willow is looking good and miserable, due in 6 days.

Magna is definitely starting to get uncomfortable, due in 8 days. 

Jazzy - the doe due in April gave me a scare yesterday morning when I got home from work she was scouring and feeling awful! Must have started after my 2am check. My daughter goes out to feed at 5am, and surely she would have seen it too. She seems to slowly be feeling better, not seeing any sign of scours, but I am definitely worried she may try to slip her pregnancy. So we'll keep an eye on her. I think this is stress related, as she is stalled at night so that we can leave feed out for the girls that are due, they don't eat much at a time anymore and like to come/go to the feeders at night.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony was due yesterday and is in labor. I went out at 2am to feed the bottle babies and check on everyone and she was doing a lot of talking, telling me about it. Lots of standing around, and looking uncomfortable at times. Yet... still Dramatic as always lol

We induced Mindy this morning at 6am. She's due Wed, but is huge and absolutely miserable. She also has a rectal prolapse from all of the pressure when she lays down that has yo be painful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with both girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Best of luck with Harmony and Mindy! I hope they have textbook easy births and an easier recovery! 🤞🤗😊😁🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony kidded around 11:30am, she was yelling at me and not really putting effort into pushing so, in Harmony fashion that meant glove up and check things out. 
Felt back legs but baby was stuck so I pulled... it was a hard pull! Huge buck kid! 
We worked on getting him cleaned up and she kept stalling and stalling on #2 - totally Harmony.... and I went in and baby was right there! Really mama? Dramatic..

Anyway out comes a good size doe kid with some wild looking facial markings. 
Everyone is good, though she has passed more blood than I care to see after dropping placenta, so I'll keep an eye on that. 

Here are some pics. I'll share video later as they at least turn out a little better on this phone.
Aspen and one of her girls stood at the gate watching across the way when Harmony was in labor, it was adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So cute! Ugh, isn’t just annoying when the baby is just right there and the mama isn’t doing anything!?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations! I hope Harmony is ok, I hate hard pulls. Do you give your girls red raspberry leaves the month before kidding? I’ve found it really helps make the pushes more effective and they seem to kid easier. That and calcium gummies.
The bucklings markings are really fun! And such a sweet faced little lady...momma did good😁🥰🐐🐐


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re adorable! I love the first one’s markings!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Omg, last night turned into pure chaos! Thankfully things are ok and quiet for now.
It was around 8:30pm or so and I went to get ready for a shower after late dinner and cleaned the kitchen. 
Something told me to check the camera and I saw something hanging from Mindy, string.
I instantly went out to check on her and sure enough she had a string of good. I came in and asked my husband to bed her stall down - I figured it might be a long night so I planned to skip the shower and just watch a little TV to rest a bit.
My husband tells me over the camera that her water broke! We were not expecting babies last night. It was very cold.
She was not progress, only 3 fingers dilated. Waited.
Checked and there were feet, at first we thought front. Then realized that they were back feet, it was a very difficult birth. Baby came out flopping around and gasping and my husband went right to work on her while I got a shot of Dex. Took a while but got her going. I had to pull 2nd, he was also breech. Took forever but finally got the 3rd baby, another doe. That one came in correct position and is the strongest. The buck has weak back legs and the 1st doe as well, but she was cold, floppy and weak. They are definitely preemies.
We brought the weak doe inside and I spent all night working on her, getting her warm, syringe feeding her, then at 6am I got her to take 3oz of colostrum and colostrum replacer since the colostrum was thick like glue. 
Milked Mindy at around 9am and got her to drink another 3oz.
She's sleeping in a clothes basket next to me on the front room floor. We'll eventually fix her up in a dog crate. I definitely think the back leg issue on her and her brother are from being breech and cramped, they just need time. He gets around ok. 

Mindy is in a lot of pain and I'm praying she will be okay. Definitely worst case scenario for my baby girl. I decided that she will not be bred again as she likes to have big kids. She will be my cookie eating, gate opening, spoiled baby.
Big issue is she hasn't passed placenta, and hopefully no tears. 
I will get pics later, here's the one in the house, she looks nothing like her siblings. More to come after a nap.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute. Glad you were able to get them out. I hope everyone does well for you.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope that all goes well for them all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, good work.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks strong!!! I Hope things go well for all those sweet goaties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like youve been very busy! I hope the mamas are ok. The babies are adorable! Good job!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job! I love your little basket of laundry! She’s adorable!
praying for Mindy and Harmony to heal quickly from their hard delivery’s.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow what a night! How early was Mindy?

They are adorable! Love the little baby in the basket!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How’s she doing now? That baby is huge! (And cute!) Hope she’s ok!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s Mindy and Harmony doing? Thought I’d check in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted, things have been very chaotic. 
Mindy ended up getting very sick. Dhe wasn't passing placenta and had a 105.4 fever Saturday. I started her on LA200 and flushed her, that got her pushing and trying to get it out.
Long story short, I thought I was loosing her yesterday morning. It was awful, she was gasping and weak. Vet looked at her but couldn't stay more than a few minutes and said we cantry to wait vs putting her down. I was an emotional wreck 😢 
I came up with a plan to get fluids and nutrnutrition in her with some help from friends.
Got her eating vine leaves. 
By 1am this morning she was starting to chew cud, and 6:30am my daughter and I were taking care of her when her placenta finally dropped. 
She's very sick, but praying she'll be fine. 
I plan to never let her get bred again and she will live out her days eating cookies and just being a family member. 

Babies are good. The one in the house is very spoiled lol. She was constipated on Sat and caused a belly ache, took until Sunday morning to get her eating on her own again. I'm giving mild enemas to make sure she doesn't get stopped up again. She is so sweet. 

Harmony is doing very good. 

Willow is due tomorrow and currently in labor. Not sure how long it will be because she is sneaky. 

I'll post more tomorrow and pictures when I get on my computer.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Praying Mindy recovers!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just came on and saw you thread. You’ve been so busy lately. I’m sorry Mindy isn’t doing very well. How early were her babies? That little doeling is cute. I love the spot down by her tail.  Praying for a safe delivery to healthy kids for Willow. After this you are going to need to get some well deserved rest!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I hope your beautiful girl pulls through ❤. Congrats on the babies! Let us know how things go!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, you and Mindy have had such a rough go, I’m so very sorry. I know she’s your special baby. How are you holding up? 
Just know you’re doing an amazing job with her, I’m so glad she’s doing a bit better. Chewing cud and resting is a good sign. HUGS to you and your family! Prayers that she steadily improves and Lives a long peaceful life eating cookies and getting tons of attention from her two footed family.

Great news that Harmony’s doing well after her hard birth!

Hang in there and thanks for the update! Get some rest if you can!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the kind words! Mindy still feels rough, but she is hanging in there. She didn't want her cookies this morning  But I do think she is in some pain no doubt. She's had banamine each day since Saturday, I was hoping I wouldn't have to give any, but when I go back out I will give her some. 
I am going to supplement her babies until she is doing better, I got them to drink about 3oz. each this morning. I hope to finally get them weighed later today when my daughter can help me. 

Willow is getting close, I suspect babies any time between now and lunch time. 

Magna is due on Friday and was walking a little sore last night, so we gave her some calcium with a little bit of sugary type of drench, not much, but she is big enough for triplets or quads so I'll check ketones. She eats pretty good though, so I would be surprised if she spiked on ketones, but calcium possibly with as much as her udder has been growing.
Doesn't help the roller coaster temp changes we've had, it was very warm yesterday and the girls were miserable so they weren't really eating through the day.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Mindy isn't feeling well. I hope she turns the corner for you soon! Hoping for healthy babies and mamas for the rest of your kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Mindy and you. 🙏 

Wow, what a horrible ordeal, so much stress for you. 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my...poor Mindy. I do hope she recovers. I hope the rest of your girls deliver easily without all the problems. Get some rest while you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she improves for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Willow kidded just after 6pm this evening, she was definitely delaying this one.... She had triplets! Ugh, another overachiever! 2 traditional bucks and a red paint doe. One of the bucks has some white spots on his head - their sire is Maverick, but I knew Willow would be greedy when it comes to color, so having a red paint doe, we'll take it lol
My daughter and I just got back from a quick grocery store run to get more milk for babies, her school lunch stuff and picked up pizza for dinner. I have to go back out and finish stripping Willow's stall so I can give her fresh bedding, check everyone, shower, then try to feed bottle babies around midnight....then get up at 2am for work! My manager asked if I could work a few hours in the morning so I said yes. 

Mindy is doing good today! Thank the lord above! She was really depressed this morning, I was worried. But then I opened her stall door and let her go wherever she wanted and that seemed to really make her happy. She stopped at every stall to eat hay (lol), went into the back area where Harmony, Magna and Willow were at to eat hay, a little feed and when her babies went into their barrel to sleep I let her stay back there for a couple of hours. She's not eating grain very well, but seems to be eating hay well. So I hope and pray she is definitely bouncing back. We are supplementing the babies with a little milk until her milk supply picks up. 

I hope tomorrow afternoon I can finally get pictures of everyone to share. I have some from yesterday on my camera, but just haven't had time to mess with them. 

Mindy's little doe that was in the house is out with the bottle bucks, praying she will be okay out there tonight as it is going to drop down to around 32 degrees. If she gets cold we'll bring her back in during the colder parts of the night. I don't have a heating barrel that would fit all 3 of them, so they are in a doghouse in their stall.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on all the kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Congrats on all the Babies! Im glad the mamas are doing better. I would still love to see some pictures!😉💗💝💖💞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good job Willow! Congratulations! I can’t wait to see the pictures!
It’s so good to hear Mindy is doing better! Thank goodness, you must be so relieved! 
Praying you’re over the worst and everything forward is wonderful and easy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Glad to hear Willow had a good delivery and that Mindy is doing better.  Can’t wait to see pics of the babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We finished out kidding today with Magna having quads! I worked 3am-8am, bought some groceries and came home, put away the cold stuff and went out to check on goats, I knew Magna was in some form of labor. She was following Aspen's girls around trying to steal them lol! It was so cute but so funny because up until this point they were driving her crazy - those girls are nuts! She kept trying to lick them and baby talking to them. The girls just looked at her like she was crazy, but then they stopped at one point and just kind of went with it (lol). I was getting her stall ready but grabbed a little video.





Once I got her in her stall and finished up some chores, she decided it was about time to get busy. I did have to assist, poor mama, her biggest buckling decided to come first - head only, so I went in and found a leg and pulled him out.
2nd buckling was breech, butt first, so I went in and found a leg and pulled him out.
3rd buckling was coming correctly but I think he was caught by the next baby because she was pushing but couldn't get him into the birth canal, so I pulled him up and out she pushed.
4th is a little doe who came breech with back legs first.

They win the award for loudest babies of the season, took what seemed like forever to get them all nursed and in the heating barrel. 















Here's a video from yesterday of the babies when I opened the doors to let them have some 'air.' The weather has been nasty the last couple of days.
First 4 traditional kids are Aspen's quads, little red guy is Mindy's buck (other red is her doe kid).
Harmony's twins are by the gate playing - check out her doe kids facial markings!





Mindy's bottle baby doe kid that had a very rough start









Mindy's buck kid









Willow's bottle baby buck - this guy is just so stinking cute!!!


















Willow's buck kid that she is raising 


















Willow's doe kid 


















Mindy giving me that 'are you really taking my picture' look









I hope to get more pictures sometime this weekend. It's supposed to be sunny and 55 on Sunday so I am hoping to get everyone outside at some point. 
Tomorrow we'll pull 2 of Magna's boys and start them on the bottle.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Everyone is darling in those little sweaters


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful babies! All of them are Gorgeous!💖


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

There’s just something about baby goats in sweaters!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All beautiful kids. 🥰


----------

